# Newbie Car Advice please



## Southcoastdriver (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi all,

Thinking of signing up to drive for 6 months whilst I’m on a part time contract. I’m in Adelaide, Australia. 
However I drive a 4 door Renault Clio. This seems to be accepted as a vehicle but I gave a mate a lift on Saturday whose on the large side and he struggled to get in and out.
Would driving a clio be frowned upon or be okay?
Thanks for the advice


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Southcoastdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thinking of signing up to drive for 6 months whilst I'm on a part time contract. I'm in Adelaide, Australia.
> However I drive a 4 door Renault Clio. This seems to be accepted as a vehicle but I gave a mate a lift on Saturday whose on the large side and he struggled to get in and out.
> ...


Technically for basic Uber (UberX UberPOOL etc) you should use the cheapest, lowest maintenance, most fuel efficient vehicle possible.

Yes some cars a so compact you'll get very few 5 star ratings so for the occasional big guy invite him to the front seat and let it all of the way back.

Otherwise cancel on the guy and tell him to order an XL (or even better talk him into cancelling).


----------

